# iPilot remote



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Following this. I’d love to run a smaller remote at times.


----------



## jesseoshea (Jul 10, 2018)

Don’t know but hoping to find the answer too!


----------



## Bob Cleary (Aug 5, 2018)

I have the post 2016 MK Riptide 55 lb thrust and replaced the original remote which died for the mini and couldn't be happier. It does everything I used my original for and is much easier to find the right buttons when I need it. I hated the original and dreaded paying that much for a replacement and gave the mini a shot for the price


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Guess I'll order one today and report back once I get the new controller installed and the micro remote synced.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Did you ask @Elle?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

It seems that remote controls fail much more than foot controls or am I reading too much into it?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

mro said:


> It seems that remote controls fail much more than foot controls or am I reading too much into it?


I'd agree with you on that. Remote TMs have an extra motor and gearing system vs. a cable and pulley system on foot controls, whether hand or foot remote. Mechanical vs electrical? Mechanical gives less trouble over all.


----------



## AGG (Jul 2, 2020)

I use my phone for the remote. Give that a shot.


----------



## geronimo (Dec 28, 2020)

Antonio G. Garceau said:


> I use my phone for the remote. Give that a shot.


I was doing this with my powerpole for a while, then my phone took an unexpected dunk. Lesson learned for me at least.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

fishnpreacher said:


> Mechanical vs electrical?


Before remotes came out my old Minn Kota's had an electric controlled foot control...
Before that I used the hand controlled ones.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Update: my micro remote came in but I left it sitting on my tying desk since the controller was backordered. Then I was busy when the controller finally got here and didn't try everything out until this week. Turns out the bluetooth enabled Micro remote won't pair with the older iPilots so be careful if you go this route. There is supposed to be a different Micro remote compatible with the older motors but I can't find anywhere that still has them in stock.

Looks like I'll be back to the legacy remote :/


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Evan, whatever your remote troubles... go direct to MinnKota for assistance... They were very helpful when I lost a remote, had to buy a new one -then couldn't synch up with the unit... Got me up and running by talking me through the needed steps to connect... 
Hope this helps...


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Evan, whatever your remote troubles... go direct to MinnKota for assistance... They were very helpful when I lost a remote, had to buy a new one -then couldn't synch up with the unit... Got me up and running by talking me through the needed steps to connect...
> Hope this helps...


This one was on me - the instructions clearly say there are two Micro remote versions and the Bluetooth compatible remote won't sync with non-Bluetooth controllers. But I didn't read the packaging and waited months to sync it.

I sold the remote last night and it sync'ed fine with the buyers newer motor.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

mro said:


> It seems that remote controls fail much more than foot controls or am I reading too much into it?


My remote spent three days on the bottom of my lake before I finally snagged it. Still works perfect. Alternative is my phone with the minnkota app. Works exactly the same but I’d prefer to not handle my phone on the water.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm not against the remote, just made the observation that I've read here and some reviews that they "could" have problems. I'm hopeful that I'll become adept using the remote for my Minn Kota and not need to use the electric foot control but I got it anyway as that's what my other Minn Kota's came with before the tech matured plus I've got room in the boat to stow it so if my remote fails or loosing it won't end using the trolling motor that day.


----------

